# Algun editor y simulador



## esr (Mar 2, 2007)

Hola estoi empezando en el mundo de la elctronica , despues de empezar la carrera, y me gustaria saber q editor q sea simulador es bueno para simular los circuitos. Gracias


----------



## andres7_83 (Mar 2, 2007)

Mira para empezar, si es de afan te recomiendo el Multisim cualquier version, yo me he acomodado con la version 2001, la facilidad de este es que los instrumentos de medicion se toman como si fueran elementos circuitales es decir, los conectas en el circuito tal como lo harias en la realidad, pero si la pregunta es "¿Cual es el mejor simulador de circuitos?" la respuesta es Orcad PSpice, cualquier version, puedes descargar un demo estudiantil, que te permite hacer todo tipo de análisis pero la unica limitante es que solo puedes poner 50 componentes, de los que a lo mas necesitaras 10. 

Mi consejo, si no tienes afan empieza con el Orcad PSpice, es facilicimo conseguir la version 9.1 o la  9.2 entre mas rapido lo aprendas a manejar, mejor

Te regalo un manual del Orcad 9.2

http://pwp.etb.net.co/quousque/manualorcad9.2.rar

Saludos ^^


----------



## esr (Mar 2, 2007)

El orcad lo he estado utilizanco por la universidad, pero en el momento q quiero poner puertas logicas o algo mas complicado d un transistor , me sale un warning y me dice:
"WARNING:  [NET0093]
No PSpiceTemplate for U1, ignoring" 
U1 en este caso es un estabilizador lm7805/TO-220 y no se como arreglarlo.
De todas formas muchas gracias por el manual de orcad. yo tengo la version 10.5 de orcad


----------



## andres7_83 (Mar 2, 2007)

MMM veo, mira entonces si vas a trabajar con compuertas logicas de la familia 74LSXX o TTL si te recomiendo uno mas básico, el Workbench 5.0 es algo viejito pero es el mejor.

Una recomendacion, cuando tengas la funcion en miniterminos y quieras hacer el circuito hay un dispositivo virtual en el que hay las siguientes funciones

Tabla de Verdad -> Funcion
Funcion -> Simplifica -> Circuito

y otras mas, entonces tus diseños son mas sensillos, partiendo del hecho que tienes la tabla de verdad y el programa te la simplifica muy bien y te hace el circuito equivalente.

Saludos ^^


----------



## rafairigoyen (Nov 3, 2007)

[quote
Te regalo un manual del Orcad 9.2

http://pwp.etb.net.co/quousque/manualorcad9.2.rar

Saludos ^^[/quote]

el link para bajar el manual no funciona, podrias decir donde podemos bajar el manual nuevamente


----------

